# transalp mit frau- leicht



## schymmi (4. September 2009)

hallo liebe gemeinde. wie schon in der frage suche ich touren vorschläge für eine ruhige transalp die ich mit meiner frau fahren kann. soll heissen: nicht zu viele hm aber auch nicht nur strasse. 
ca 50 km und so um die 800hm! pro tag. fahre lieber eine etappe mehr.

vieleicht hat von euch schonmal jemand eine relativ leichte variante geplant.
da ich schon 2 alpenX hinter mir habe weis ich ja was auf mich zu kommt.
aber die veranstalter sind meistens sehr teuer. gerade wenn man es mal 2 nimmt.

also ich wäre für etappenvorschläge oder touren oder wirklich günstige veranstaltertips sehr dankbar.

achso: die dummen sprüche lasst bitte gleich zu hause.
danke. also nur ernstgemeinte beiträge.

schymmi


----------



## Rainer_Calmund (5. September 2009)

Servus Schymmi,

sicherlich kennst du ja als Alpencross-Fahrer die Via-Claudia-Augusta. Auch wenn es sich total langweilig anhört, weil man es schon so oft gelesen hat, aber dieser klassische Cross hat eigentlich alles, womit man mindestens 7 Spass haben kann. Von mindest einfach - maximal 4.400 HM auf ca. 380 KM - bis auf recht heftig - mit Abstechern übers Madritschjoch oder Eisjöchl - ist diese Tour absolut flexibel. Man kann sie erweitern oder verkürzen, wie man will. Die beste Tourenbeschreibung zu diesen Via-Claudia-Varianten findest du im Transalp-Buch vom Stanciu. 

Gerade auf dieser Route gibt es unzählige Möglichkeiten, gut zu Essen, in einem ordentlich Hotel oder einer preiswürdigen Pension zu entspannen und gleichzeitig die Alpen live mitzubekommen. Nicht umsonst sind ettliche Tourenfahrer jeder Altersklasse auf dieser Route unterwegs. Auch wenn der Tag nur 30 KM lang mit 800 HM wird, kann man stresslos ohne Voranmeldung irgendwo übernachten und in einem netten italienschen Ort Nudeln oder Pizza essen. 

Meiner Meinung nach wäre das der beste Einstieg, um deiner Frau das Abenteuer Alpencross schmackhaft zu machen. Hat sie es durchgezogen, fahrt ihr im nächsten Jahr zusammen schon eine härtere Route.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schymmi (5. September 2009)

ja danke für den tip. diese variante wäre auch meine entscheidung. aber vieleicht finde ich ja hier auf diesem wege noch einige abwandlungen bzw  routenvorschläge.
gps daten wären nicht schlecht. habe die via claudia bisher noch nicht als tourendownload gesichtet. 

ja ich kenne fast alle seiten mit gps touren. 

schymmi


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. September 2009)

Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen in diesem Forum gemacht, was Anfragen betrifft? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen ... 
Ich habe da noch einen Vorschlag, der nicht am Gardasee endet, aber super-flexibel und sehr abwechslungsreich ist: wir haben 2006 und 2007 einen SwissCross angeboten, der sehr gut gebucht wurde und von dem unsere Kunden noch heute schwärmen. Es führt über 4.500hm in einem Rundkurs von Sent bei Scuol über den Passo da Costainas, Sta. Maria im Münstertal, Dös Radond, das magische Val Mora, Arnoga, den Passo Viola und die Alpe Campo nach Poschiavo. Ab hier kann man den Bernina-Pass mit der Rhätischen Bahn machen (sehr spektakulär) oder selbst hochstrampeln. Ab der Alp Grüm geht's hinunter nach Pontresina und St. Moritz und durch das Obere Engadin wieder zurück nach Scuol.
Gut an dieser Tour finde ich auch, dass du jederzeit die Schweizer Postbusse nutzen kannst, wenn deine Frau mal schwächelt oder sonst irgendwas passiert.

Ist eine grandiose Tour mit durchgängig S0 bis S1 und sehr wenigen, kurzen S2-Passagen.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## tiroler1973 (5. September 2009)

Hallo!
Vielleicht macht man ja keine Transalp, sondern eine andere Runde die 6 bis 7 Tage dauert, die auf mehr Forstwegen verläuft und nicht auf so viel Teer. Kommt halt drauf an was man haben will.

Bei einer alternativen Runde, die halt keine Alpenüberquerung ist, könnte ich dir helfen. Bei einer Alpenüberquerung mit wenigen Höhenmetern hat man doch immer eine Variante der Via Claudia und die finde ich persönlich eher fad und man fährt für meinen Geschmack mit zu viel PKW's und LKW's auf der Straße.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. September 2009)

Schau doch mal bei www.outdoor-active.de, da kannst du dir die Via Claudia in paar Minuten auch selber zusammenklicken. Stimmt ziemlich gut mit den Stanciu-Routen überein.


----------



## schymmi (5. September 2009)

@tiroler1973:
das mit der alternativroute klingt sehr gut.

das wäre was. denn wie du schon sagst: die claudia hat mir einen zu hohen asphaltanteil. da gibt es bestimmt schöneres.

ausserdem wäre ein rundkurs oder ähnlich, auch wegen der reiselogistik, wie rücktransport und so sinnvoller.
wie gesagt gps wäre schön. aber tips und vorschläge reichen natürlich auch erstmal aus.

@Stefan_SIT:

diese route(bzw den teil dieser route) bin ich so schon fast selber gefahren. klingt wie ein teil der "albrecht-route" ist wirklich sehr schön und auch zu überdenken. darauf bin ich noch garnicht gekommen. 

und es gibt ja noch wirklich biker, welche ernstgemeint helfen wollen und vor allem auch können!

danke.
schymmi


----------



## tiroler1973 (5. September 2009)

Ich werd mal sehen, was ich dir zusammen stöpseln kann. Da geht schon was - wird halt rund um die Kitzbüheler Alpen sein.


----------



## tiroler1973 (8. September 2009)

Hallo!
Sieh dir mal diese 3 Tagesrunde an: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/260/1/lang,germani/

Die ist von den Eckdaten her relativ einfach, wenn man sie eben auf diese 3 Tage aufteilt. Schiebestrecken sind drinnen. Neben den Trails gehen auch Forstwege runter. Erweitern würde ich das Ganze mit 2 bis 3 Tage zwischen Brandenberg, Kufstein und Westendorf. Somit bist ne schöne Woche unterwegs. Man bekommt dort nicht so viele Höhenmeter zusammen, hat aber viele Forstwege.
GPS Track klick ich dir noch zusammen. Bis wann brauchst den?


----------



## Zorro123 (8. September 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen in diesem Forum gemacht, was Anfragen betrifft? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen ...
> Ich habe da noch einen Vorschlag, der nicht am Gardasee endet, aber super-flexibel und sehr abwechslungsreich ist: wir haben 2006 und 2007 einen SwissCross angeboten, der sehr gut gebucht wurde und von dem unsere Kunden noch heute schwärmen. Es führt über 4.500hm in einem Rundkurs von Sent bei Scuol über den Passo da Costainas, Sta. Maria im Münstertal, Dös Radond, das magische Val Mora, Arnoga, den Passo Viola und die Alpe Campo nach Poschiavo. Ab hier kann man den Bernina-Pass mit der Rhätischen Bahn machen (sehr spektakulär) oder selbst hochstrampeln. Ab der Alp Grüm geht's hinunter nach Pontresina und St. Moritz und durch das Obere Engadin wieder zurück nach Scuol.
> Gut an dieser Tour finde ich auch, dass du jederzeit die Schweizer Postbusse nutzen kannst, wenn deine Frau mal schwächelt oder sonst irgendwas passiert.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, ich kann Stefan nur beipflichten, denn ich bin diesen Sommer, wenn auch leider anders rum die Runde so gefahren. Insbesondere Val Viola in Richtung Poschiavo dürfte meiner Meinung nach mittlerweile, vor allem für nicht so versierte Fahrer, zu den machbaren Highlights gehören. Die haben da echt viel in den Weg investiert. Und von den Hms ists auch halb so wild. ca. 500 von Arnoga aus.
Val Mora ist sowieso der Hit, wenn auch am Anfang ziemlich anstrengend, weil steil von St. Maria weg.
Alternativ dazu kann man auch vom Costainas rüber zum Ofenpass und dann über die Buffalora-Alpe (die ersten 200 Hm sind allerdings brutal steil) und Passo Gallo rüber zur "original-Route" an den Lago di Cancano und weiter nach Arnoga. Ist bis auf ein kurzes, wegloses, mit Steinmaderln gekenzeichnetes Schiebestück im Bachbett ein Traum. Insbesondere der Trail runter vom Passo Gallo gehört für mich absolut auch zu den Holy Trails, weil einfach und nicht ausgesetzt. Leider sind wir auch den falsch rum. Die Richtung, die Stefan vorschlägt ist absolut die richtige und ihr habt fast alle Zuckerl (auch "frauengerechte") mit dabei.

Haltet den Vorbau steif

Gruß Reinhold


----------



## haertsfeldbub (8. September 2009)

Hallo Schymmi,

bin letztes Jahr auch mit meiner Frau über die Alpen. Sie hatte bis dato noch keinen Alpen-X gemacht. Höhenmeter sollten max. 1000-1500 Hm sein, je nach Streckenlänge und Untergrund (sie mag keine schwierigen Trails und stundenlanges schieben). Dann sollte natürlich auch landschaftlich was tolles fürs Auge dabei sein. Deshalb haben wir folgende Route geplant:

von Nassereith nach Riva del Garda

Gesamtstrecke: 360 km
Gesamthöhenmeter bergauf: ca. 7600 hm

Etappen:

1.	Nassereith-ImstWenns-Piller: 32,2 km, 814 hm
2.	PillerKauns-Prutz-Pfunds-Martina-Sur En: 61,4 km, 897 hm
3.	Sur En-Scoul-S'CharlFuldera (Münstertal): 40,9 km, 1269 hm
4.	Fuldera (Münstertal)-ValMoraBormio: 46,2 km, 992 hm
5.	Bormio-Gavia-Ponte di Legno: 48 km, 1461 hm
6.	Ponte di Legno-TonaleMadonna di Campiglio: 55 km, 1509 hm
7.	Mad.di C.Tione-Ponte Arche-Ballino-Riva: 74,4 km, 611 hm

Pässe:

1.	Gacher Blick: 				1559m
2.	Pass da Costainas: 			2251m
3.	Val Mora (Döss Radond): 		             2234m
4.	Passo di Gavia: 				2652m
5.	Passo di Tonale: 				1884m
6.	Malga di Campo (Mad. di Camp.): 	             1702m
7.	Passo di Ballino: 				778m

Die Tour hat keine schwierigen Trail-Passagen, bietet was für's Auge ist nicht "nur die Via Claudia". Sie war von den Landschaften begeistert und will wieder eine Alpen-X machen, diesmal durch die Dolos ;-)

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (8. September 2009)

Nicht Via Claudia - zuviel Radweg, und zuviele Menschen. Richtiges Alpenfeeling stellt sich da nicht ein...

Ich würde versuchen, Albrecht und Claudia zu kombinieren & entschärfen: Also Ehrwald-Landeck-Martina-Scuol-Bormio und Ponte di Legno-Dimaro-Madonna-Bregn del Ors- Stenico-Dro(da könnte ich bei "meiner" Punkte mit der Eisdiele sammeln )-Riva.

Eine bessere Möglichkeit zwischen Bormio und Ponte di Legno als den Gaviapass kennt sicher jemand anderes hier im Forum. Von Scuol nach S-Charl und von Ponte di Legno nach Tonale würde ich den Bus nehmen. Den Bregn del Ors kann man nicht auslassen, auch wenn die Schieberei anstrengend ist.

Jetzt das ganze auf 8 Tage verteilt, sollte es Deinen Anforderungen genügen...


----------



## Zorro123 (9. September 2009)

Warum immer zwanghaft am Gardasee rauskommen müssen? das schränkt die Möglichkeiten und Flexibilität enorm ein. Ich habe einen Alpen-X 2007 gemacht, um den Mythos einmal zu erfüllen. 

Seit dem drehe ich, um in Stuntzies Sprache zu bleiben, nur noch Kringel und das ist allemal schöner, als über so Dinger zu schrubben, wie den Tonale und Gavia.

Grüße Reinhold


----------



## dede (9. September 2009)

Selber Schuld wenn du die beiden Pässe (auch noch auf Asphalt ???) fährst statt die traumhaften Varianten (passo delle Alpe oder Forcella Montozzo respektive Monte Pagano) zu wählen


----------



## Zorro123 (9. September 2009)

in diesem thread wird eine einfache nicht zu anstrengende route gesucht?

wir sprechen ja auch nicht von mir, sondern von dem vorschlag weiter oben. und ob montozzo frauengerecht im sinne von einfach ist,wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Ich habe mich nur auf den vorschlag hin geäussert.


----------



## nierstourer (9. September 2009)

hier gps-daten:
*Alpencross Oberstdorf - Gardasee: Die leichte Variante*

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...orf-gardasee-die-leichte-variante.36679.2.htm

viel spaß
nierstourer


----------



## dede (9. September 2009)

Ok, hatte ich wohl den Zusammenhang mißachtet, das rückt die Perspektive natürlich wieder in ein anderes Licht. Hab hier bereits mehrmals einige sehr interessante Varianten zur Via Claudia gepostet (via Meran 2000, Salten, danach Kaltern, Trento und das Valle dei Laghi => SuFu!) oder bsp.-weise auch mit Start in Mittenwald und via Gaistal nach Ehrwald oder bereits in Oberammergau starten und via Plansee etc. dorthin. Leichte aber spannendere Varianten gibt es zu Hauf!!!

wir sprechen ja auch nicht von mir, sondern von dem vorschlag weiter oben. und ob montozzo frauengerecht im sinne von einfach ist,wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Ich habe mich nur auf den vorschlag hin geäussert.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haertsfeldbub (9. September 2009)

Vorteil meiner oben genannten Route sehe ich darin, daß man jederzeit (wenn man will) schwierigere Etappenabschnitte einbauen kann. Logisch sind der Tonale und Gavia nicht der Hit, aber Gletscherpanoramen gibt's reichlich und somit entschädigt dies für lange Asphaltstrecke.

Ab Madonna kann man ja auch durchs Val D'Agola und den Bregn d'Ors fahren - bei uns war halt Regen und deshalb sind wir aussen rum.

Man muß halt 'nen Kompromiß finden zwischen Schotter und Trail und 'ner schlecht gelaunten Frau auf 'nem Alpen-X. Und da fällt mir meine Entscheidung leicht, wenn ich die 7 Tage genießen will... ;-)

Trotzdem kann's ja jeder so machen, wie er will.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. September 2009)

Ich finde den Bregn de L´Ors jetzt nicht ein "MUST", vor allem nicht, wenn es eine einfache Route sein soll. Und Straßenpässe wie Gavia und Tonale machen sicher auch nicht Lust auf mehr...
Lieber mal eine Gondel benutzen, wenn man Gletscherpanorama haben will. Das geht z.B. problemlos in Nauders zur Plamort hoch, da hat man Ortlerpanorama, wenn man will, eine leichte Abfahrt und oben trotzdem mit der Panzersperre und dem alten Fort was besonderes. Solche Varianten lassen sich sicher öfters einbauen, siehe dede


----------



## emvau (10. September 2009)

ich will nochmal stefan 's vorschlag stützen. du kannst diese tour jederzeit entschärfen und postbus oder zug fahren. aber auch vor ort umplanen ist kinderleicht anhand der swisssingle trail maps. da kreigst du imo schönere landschaftliche eindrücke als auf der gewöhnlichen via claudia, außerdem ist das nicht so überlaufen.

fazit: ich würde ne leichte graubündenrunde planen.


----------



## mw.dd (10. September 2009)

Bregn del Ors von Madonna sind keine 1000hm (und IMHO lohnend). Und zu leicht soll es ja nicht werden... Plamort ist allerdings auch schön.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. September 2009)

Noch eine Ergänzung zur ViaClaudia: diese ist zwischen Nauders und Pfunds, insbesondere zwischen der Festung Nauders und Altfinstermünz für Fußgänger und Wanderer gesperrt. Das haben wir in der letzten Woche direkt an der Festung Nauders gesehen, da steht ein neues Schild einschl. Absperrung. 
Alternativen für Radfahrer wären entweder die B180 zwischen der Festung und Pfunds (würde ich wegen dem Verkehr nicht empfehlen), ab Nauders über die Norbertshöhe (B185) und durch´s Inntal die B184 (ist nicht wirklich eine Alternative) oder mit dem Bus zwischen Nauders und Landeck.


----------

